# Aep hog!!



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Sunday morning after a wonderful Friday and a rainy and windy day on Sat. we caught alot of fish, but then came Sunday morning. I was in the water for about 10mins and hooked up to a Sumo Wrestler! She took me for a ride in my float tube. She was 24.5inchs, probley 8.5 to 9lbs. Here are the pics.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Biggun'. Nice fish.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

WOW!!! Nice fish man


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Flat out pig nice 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wlfd194 (Apr 19, 2012)

WOW what a bass!!! Got to love AEP ponds! Congrats


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Glad you had a good day! That is a dandy!


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)




----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Great fish! Cant wait til i can get down there.


----------



## apd_FISHohio (Mar 14, 2012)

that bass from a float tube musta been a fight to remember. nice fish!


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

You did a great job bringing that fish in on 8 lb line. It didn't have a chance. Glad I was there to see her and I was glad to watch her swim away since she was about ready to burst she was so full of eggs.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for the help Texas.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice fish!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

That's awesome...congrats!


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

congrats good job


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful bass! One of these days i'm gonna have to check AEP out.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh man - sweet fish!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Now, that's what you call a "Bucket Mouth". Oh what a feeling!! Atta Boy!!!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats a dandy!! Congrats!


----------

